# Cost per ac



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Ive sprayed a little 24d on some pasture an hay feilds last yr.(thistles) can sombody tell me what it would cost per ac to spray grazon? Been using dads 300 gal spray rig, got to much work not nuf time lol. call a guy other day for a quote . He has a big truck with boom sprayer, didn't ask width, he said 6.50 ac an I buy chemicals ( from him).guess I could buy at co op if I wanted, said he was cheaper, Seems fair, what's your take on it? O yea, has/ does anyone know of problems with 24d on pasture being grazed? 24d killing Texas ceddar?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You really have to be careful with custom sprayers. It is very easy for them to skin you....for instance the label might say you need 4 pints of a herbicide per acre for a type of weed and they only put down 3 pints and charge you for 4 pints.....and charge you a slightly lower price. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I paid Southern States $9 an acre to spray. Bought the Grazon from them, $80 a jug I believe.

The driver did not mix the chemical until he was here. New state regs.

I did not pull the cattle off the area. Also left 3 horses on it.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks vol, Tim/south. Think ima giv em a try, mainly due that I don't have time to do it myself. If not I might hvave trouble finding my cows on new lease I got this yr. hogged it all down, texas cedar back to foot tall, ground covered in baby goat weeds. Put 180 tons chicken litter on it month ago, lots of gd Bermuda n Bahia come n on good.be well worth doing somthing to b rid of weeds


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Vol said:


> You really have to be careful with custom sprayers. It is very easy for them to skin you....for instance the label might say you need 4 pints of a herbicide per acre for a type of weed and they only put down 3 pints and charge you for 4 pints.....and charge you a slightly lower price.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not Fair! I have had my applicators license since 1983 and would never consider doing that. lol I have had lots of customers want to reduce the rates, add non registered products, use chemicals for non registered uses etc. OP the best advice I can give you is be there when it's being done, watch him mix the product and check his tank when he is done if you are concerned at all.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Your right Ray....that was not fair for most custom sprayers. I let a few crooked operators prejudice my opinion. I suppose we have too many shyster operators around these parts. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

We used some Grazon early this year, and with NIS it cost us $12/ac to have the co-op apply it. We had 'em do 4pnts/ac, so you're in the ballpark price wise.

Steve


----------

